# some pic's and video's from river run saturday



## walker

sorry i had to fire my camera women after i watched these video's . and still waiting on some more pic's from a friend. last 2 are video's just click on them










http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/ww162/walkerb_01/?action=view&current=bradsbrutepics003-1.mp4


----------



## N2Otorious

Where's the rest of the pics? Man your camera lady Girl Bizel was taking lots of pictures...


----------



## walker

yea she got to many of her and not any action i fired her....lol.... waiting on some from brandon the guy on the blue grizzly


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> yea she got to many of her and not any action i fired her....lol.... waiting on some from brandon the guy on the blue grizzly


Bunch of cool people. Can't wait to do it again...


----------



## TX4PLAY

walker said:


> yea she got to many of her and not any action i fired her....lol.... waiting on some from brandon the guy on the blue grizzly


 
Put up the pics of her Walker, since she's now outta work and all I might could use a new "camera woman".


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah man she's even banned from my camera crew lol... really though I wish somebody wouldve gotten some good action pics/vids of us, we went through some nasty stuff. I had a blast doing it and cant wait to do it again, but next time I'm gonna go through more of the deep stuff.


----------



## Big A

I'd like to see some pics myself... I was almost in that first one...


----------



## blue beast

sounds like yall had alot of fun ... one day.... maybe ill get to join ur ride, i only live 20 mins from the place


----------



## filthyredneck

blue beast said:


> sounds like yall had alot of fun ... one day.... maybe ill get to join ur ride, i only live 20 mins from the place


All you gotta do is drop a PM to one of us... until saturday I hadnt met any of these guys and I had a blast riding with them. And you live only 20 mins away, heck man I drove 3.5 hours to get up there and will do it again the next time they all wanna get together:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## gpinjason

nice! looks like fun! I wouldn't have walked off in that nasty hole bare foot though!!


----------



## Josh

I was thinking I'd get to see more pictures.. Or more video.. I guess we will have to go again just so we can get more pictures and video.. Lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Josh said:


> I was thinking I'd get to see more pictures.. Or more video.. I guess we will have to go again just so we can get more pictures and video.. Lol


I'm ready bro! Hey maybe this time I wont pass by you on the main trail without recognizing you lol


----------



## N2Otorious

blue beast said:


> sounds like yall had alot of fun ... one day.... maybe ill get to join ur ride, i only live 20 mins from the place


All you have to do is call... text or pm... Always looking for an excuse to go out there.


----------



## Josh

filthyredneck08brute said:


> I'm ready bro! Hey maybe this time I wont pass by you on the main trail without recognizing you lol


Haha, I wasn't sure if it was yall either.. kinda felt like a stalker when we turned around and followed yall back.. Lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Josh said:


> Haha, I wasn't sure if it was yall either.. kinda felt like a stalker when we turned around and followed yall back.. Lol


:haha:How do you think I felt at the rope swing when N2Otorious came rollin up? I looked at him for a min and then just walked on over and asked "hey man are you here for the mimb ride?" His response..."how'd you know?" lol


----------



## Big A

gpinjason said:


> nice! looks like fun! I wouldn't have walked off in that nasty hole bare foot though!!


All I had was some old navy flip flops... those are much more dangerous on the mud than whatever might be in that hole... Gotta invest in some foot wear and leave them on the bike so I don't forget them


----------



## N2Otorious

Josh said:


> I was thinking I'd get to see more pictures.. Or more video.. I guess we will have to go again just so we can get more pictures and video.. Lol


Word! :rockn:


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck08brute said:


> :haha:How do you think I felt at the rope swing when N2Otorious came rollin up? I looked at him for a min and then just walked on over and asked "hey man are you here for the mimb ride?" His response..."how'd you know?" lol



Yeah.. That was weird, i almost looked at my shirt for a name tag... LOL


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Next time....I'll have to go. Looks like everyone had a great time. Good vid Walker.....


----------



## walker

i was the only 1 representing mimb.......


----------



## Polaris425

I saw your shirt :rockn:


----------



## Josh

Yeah, If I had a shirt I would've represented. Guess I'll have to invest in one or something


----------



## walker

here are some more


----------



## filthyredneck

I think our "expert picture man" shouldve lined em all up straight..., me being behind his bike makes mine look small lol. Jk walker... LMAO, I just realized that the only pic of your wife on this ride so far is her butt straight up in the air with me and bigA pushin on your bike:haha:


----------



## filthyredneck

Well I take that back, its not the only pic of her, but probably the closest up lol


----------



## walker

she had to fart !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bwhahahahahah


----------



## filthyredneck

still havnt figured out what walker was doing behind me in the same pic...after all it was your bike and your the farthest away... is that mud ballet or what dude?


----------



## walker

gotta remember i out wieght by 200 lbs i was sinkin fool.............


----------



## Josh

filthyredneck08brute said:


> still havnt figured out what walker was doing behind me in the same pic...after all it was your bike and your the farthest away... is that mud ballet or what dude?


:haha: haha.. Looks like hes twirling around


----------



## walker

its called a waltz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lmao


----------



## walker

and i didnt see anyone else try that hole so yall can hush at any moment ....


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah but its on like donkey kong next time bro. I bought a yellow sec from woodbutcher earlier and we're gonna have to let her eat when its all together. Meangreen360 is hookin me up with a rad mount so I'll be racked next go around...less worries about gettin hot and hopefully the yellow will work better than the red


----------



## randyfugate

I got There late then had to Lev but next time iam going to ride with all of you.


----------



## 650Brute

walker said:


> i was the only 1 representing mimb.......


MIMB Swag rocks. I sport it every ride.


----------



## blue beast

filthyredneck08brute said:


> All you gotta do is drop a PM to one of us... until saturday I hadnt met any of these guys and I had a blast riding with them. And you live only 20 mins away, heck man I drove 3.5 hours to get up there and will do it again the next time they all wanna get together:rockn:


yea i had to retap my sparkplug hole and then was trying to help my buddy get his going.


----------



## walker

650Brute said:


> MIMB Swag rocks. I sport it every ride.


yep gotta represent for my people !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

haha! nice pics.


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> and i didnt see anyone else try that hole so yall can hush at any moment ....


I remember the Rhino went in it. :haha:

then..

Then sober people went around it. LOL


----------



## Josh

N2Otorious said:


> I remember the Rhino went in it. :haha:
> 
> then..
> 
> Then sober people went around it. LOL



Thats right.. Then I remember a dark red brute went in behind the rhino after it was stuck.. If I recall correctly it pushed it out of the Hole.. Shouldve got some video of that..


----------



## Crawfishie!!

You go Josh.....hammer down son. 

BTW Walker, I represent with my stickers EVERYWHERE i go. Lime green on my black, it looks really good.


----------



## N2Otorious

Josh said:


> Thats right.. Then I remember a dark red brute went in behind the rhino after it was stuck.. If I recall correctly it pushed it out of the Hole.. Shouldve got some video of that..


Yes sir, at one point, I thought you were gonna climb over that Rhino.. LOL Bad Azz


----------



## walker

hahahaha technically yes yall did go threw that hole but not where i crossed 1st . yall went were i went coming back .. but yes my video person to busy running her chops ...lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Yes and the big blue beast went in front of the rhino and the maroon one lol...
BUT Walker did go through that part first and NO nobody went through the bad part but him... and by the way N2Otorious, I was one of the sober people there lol. One shot on the highline and one coldone later...


----------



## 03dsglightning

what happened to the group pic of us ?


----------



## filthyredneck

03dsglightning said:


> what happened to the group pic of us ?


Theres two group pics on page 2. Walker didnt get those posted till a little later on.


----------



## walker

dang tim read the whole thread .. lmao


----------



## Big A

The rhino might have gotten stuck but it still had some tunes jammin :rockn:


----------



## walker

sho nuffff


----------



## N2Otorious

Big A said:


> The rhino might have gotten stuck but it still had some tunes jammin :rockn:


That's a fact... The Rhino was Rockin... :rockn:


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Yes and the big blue beast went in front of the rhino and the maroon one lol...
> BUT Walker did go through that part first and NO nobody went through the bad part but him... and by the way N2Otorious, I was one of the sober people there lol. One shot on the highline and one coldone later...



LOL. Right On! :bigok:


----------



## N2Otorious

Crawfishie!! said:


> You go Josh.....hammer down son.
> 
> BTW Walker, I represent with my stickers EVERYWHERE i go. Lime green on my black, it looks really good.



Lime Green will make anything look good. :nutkick:


----------



## 03dsglightning

lol my bad....i was surf'n via iphone. Didnt see em.


----------

